# Moving To Puerto Vallarta



## FHBOY

By way of introduction, I have visited ExPat Forum before and found RVGRINGO and the rest of the posts to be of big help. From my last post in August I am still looking to move down there in late 2012-2013 after I turn 62.

I have a question for those of you who have made the transition. We visited PV in June 2010 for a week and am planning to spend 10 days there this year beginning April 20th. We have been told that we need to make at least three visits there to be sure it is the place we want to go and I can see that. As I am still running my own small business, I doubt very much I can take a month off for my next trip. Do you think that is unwise? I am by nature cautions, but once set, I am ready to go.

I would like this visit to be productive, that is find out all I can about living, buying a place to live, perhaps a long term (1 year rental) before we buy, bringing my car down, immigration procedures and since I don't want to sit around and do nothing for the next 20 years, how one keeps active (either through part time work, volunteer activities, etc etc). 

I've read about Mano A Mano [but can't get it online] for property rentals/purchases, does anyone know of reputable agents/brokers in PV we can speak with when we get there in April? Also, we are thinking of inviting some expat contemporaries to the place we are staying for a coffee and chat about moving. How would I link up with people like me for such a get together?

As there is now snow on the ground in Baltimore and the temperature is a balmy 32 Fahrenheit, PV is looking better and better.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Are you aware of what summers are like on the coast? Its pretty quiet when the heat and humidity rise in the summer rains, many places close up and lots of expats go to second homes inland, at higher and cooler elevations. Tourist beach towns are great to visit but living there may not be what you imagine. Do your homework carefully & visit in August or September, including some time inland at 5000 feet for comparison.


----------



## sparks

Not sure why you couldn't get it but .... Anuncios Clasificados de Puerto Vallarta - Mano a Mano

You could do much better shopping around in person and word of mouth rather than a realtor ... tho they may give you some free info.

I agree the coast does not have one wonderful season ... visit in Aug/Sept as RV says.
Also Vallarta is very large and busy. Consider the size of the community you'd prefer


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> Are you aware of what summers are like on the coast? Its pretty quiet when the heat and humidity rise in the summer rains, many places close up and lots of expats go to second homes inland, at higher and cooler elevations. Tourist beach towns are great to visit but living there may not be what you imagine. Do your homework carefully & visit in August or September, including some time inland at 5000 feet for comparison.


22 Jan 2011 - I have heard about the nasty rainy season and you are right to caution us about it. I have read where people who live there have adapted by moving slower, and basically not fighting it. We have lived (and survived) in Miami and am wondering how much worse the rainy season can be heat and humidity wise as compared with a Miami summer. I do not discount your evaluation.

So then I have another question: When you say in the mountains, where do you mean? Yes, we are not too familiar with the geography yet, so it is a rather elementary question (oh BTW, is there a website with a good map of the region?). Also, for those two months, you said some own a 2nd home...well we are not of that economic category, so I wonder if people just to rent a home in the mountains for the two months, sounds like New Yorkers going to the Catskills and Berkshires.

Lastly, your point about a large city, we realize that PV could be called a large city, but we are NYC people, who have lived in Philadelphia and now in Baltimore. People call it a large city also, but it seems small town to us. Is PV really akin the NYC or Philly?

Thank you for your time with all of my questions...we really do appreciate it very much.


----------



## sparks

I lived in St Pete Florida for 3 years and found the summers more difficult than where I am, 4 hours south of Vallarta. Hotter, more humid and a chance of more hurricanes than here. I realize the east coast of Florida has a different climate with ocean currents and winds compared to the Gulf but not that dissimilar.

If you like a big city then maybe it's for you. The comment about visiting 3 times does not necessarily mean the same place three times .... and if you rent for at least six months you can visit other areas you never thought of. There's a lot to say for smaller towns and higher elevation


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> So then I have another question: When you say in the mountains, where do you mean? Yes, we are not too familiar with the geography yet, so it is a rather elementary question (oh BTW, is there a website with a good map of the region?). Also, for those two months, you said some own a 2nd home...well we are not of that economic category, so I wonder if people just to rent a home in the mountains for the two months, sounds like New Yorkers going to the Catskills and Berkshires.
> 
> Lastly, your point about a large city, we realize that PV could be called a large city, but we are NYC people, who have lived in Philadelphia and now in Baltimore. People call it a large city also, but it seems small town to us. Is PV really akin the NYC or Philly?
> .


Regarding the "mountains", there are real mountains in Mexico but mostly when people talk about getting away from the heat and humidity of the coasts, they are referring to the central plains. Many of the cities in central Mexico (Mexico City, Queretaro, San Luis Potosi, San Miguel de Allende, Aquascalientes, Guanajuato, Guadalajara and others) are located on an elevated plain at 5000 to 7000 feet.

Regarding large cities, there is really only one city in Mexico that is large in the sense that NYC, Chicago and other large international cities are large. Puerta Vallarta is certainly not on that list. Even Guadalaraja with a metropolitan area that includes 5 or 6 million people is really not a large international city. Puerta Vallarta is large enough to have many of the big chain stores and a fair amount of traffic congestion. I have not lived there so others will have to comment on how it is fixed for culture. There are lots of restaurants there catering to the large tourist industry.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Google Earth should let you investigate the geography of Mexico at any scale you wish, from the entire country to zooming in on Chapala, for example. My reference to 'summer months' includes six months, not just two, so that might change one's migration patterns. For size, Puerto Vallarta really is a small city with a metropolitan area stretching along the coast, even into Nayarit, across the Ameca river. That said, city living in Mexico seems much more desirable than in any large city of the USA, as viable neighborhoods still exist.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> Google Earth should let you investigate the geography of Mexico at any scale you wish, from the entire country to zooming in on Chapala, for example. My reference to 'summer months' includes six months, not just two, so that might change one's migration patterns. For size, Puerto Vallarta really is a small city with a metropolitan area stretching along the coast, even into Nayarit, across the Ameca river. That said, city living in Mexico seems much more desirable than in any large city of the USA, as viable neighborhoods still exist.


RVGRINGO - Once again we thank you and the other responders. I agree, no matter what, it does seem more desirable on many levels than retiring here in Baltimore (or the States for that matter). We enjoy walking in a neighborhood, so that is a plus. What we need to find out is where are the desirable moderately priced neighborhoods. We see pkaces to live on Calle 5th de Deciembre but have been told that next to a beautiful living space we can find hookers and vacant lots, so I think this trip in April is to clarify.

Are the areas like Nayarit have ex-pat enclaves and it looks like, even there, it is a short trip to "downtown" PV for entertainment. Am I correct?

The forum, and I am thankful for finding it, is really helping us out...so I am being very effusive with my praise for good reason.


----------



## chicois8

FHBOY, I hope you realize you will be visiting PV right in the middle of the busiest week of the year for beach resorts: Semana Santa this year falls from April 17th -April 24th. and the next week Semana Pasqua will have less crowds but will still be busy...suerte


----------



## RVGRINGO

From the 'Nuevo Vallarta' area in Nayarit, you can take a car or a bus into Puerto Vallarta centro, in Jalisco. How long it will take depends entirely on the traffic, and that can vary greatly with the season. I still wonder why PV seems to be your first choice, rather than areas in, or near to some of Mexico's wonderful inland colonial cities. There are reasons why both the indigenous of Mexico, the Conquistadores and the later populations avoided certain areas: Climate, resources, mosquitoes, etc. Now, in modern times, we also add the very high cost of living in tourist destinations and the bothersome hawkers and time share salesmen.


----------



## FHBOY

chicois8 said:


> FHBOY, I hope you realize you will be visiting PV right in the middle of the busiest week of the year for beach resorts: Semana Santa this year falls from April 17th -April 24th. and the next week Semana Pasqua will have less crowds but will still be busy...suerte


Thanks, and maybe that is a good thing - to see PV at it's busiest, as opposed to the last time, in June when is was all very empty. Fortunately we are using our friend's condo in the Marina Vallarta area and have a car. We are really looking forward to it - Gracias Amigo!


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> From the 'Nuevo Vallarta' area in Nayarit, you can take a car or a bus into Puerto Vallarta centro, in Jalisco. How long it will take depends entirely on the traffic, and that can vary greatly with the season. I still wonder why PV seems to be your first choice, rather than areas in, or near to some of Mexico's wonderful inland colonial cities. There are reasons why both the indigenous of Mexico, the Conquistadores and the later populations avoided certain areas: Climate, resources, mosquitoes, etc. Now, in modern times, we also add the very high cost of living in tourist destinations and the bothersome hawkers and time share salesmen.


Perhaps it is the love of the sea, or perhaps it is a lack of knowledge of anywhere else in Mexico. My wife wants to retire near the water, we've always lived near a coast, so that is why it drew us. What I hear you suggest, and rightly so, is to open our eyes to other areas, and that is a good suggestion.

Another reason for PV is the ease of getting into the community. There seems to be a large ex-pat community there, and most people are bi-lingual to a certain extent. Being a tourist city, it appears very safe and clean.

But as we have discussed, during our trip in April, we would appreciate being directed to other places that may have the amenities we are looking for: good weather, a cultural opportunity, friendly people, places to visit, good access to transportation and good home base for archeological and historical exploring, and mostly people like us: middle class, young feeling retirees...etc. 

Thant is why your help is so great...please keep it up, your comments get us thinking. Gracias.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I'm also a 'lover of the sea', having sailed my own schooner from Maine to the South Pacific. However, I choose to live at Lake Chapala and visit the Pacific Coast for a week each winter. That's quite enough of the 'overpriced tourist zone' for us. As for 'ease of getting into the community', the largest expat population is at Lake Chapala, followed by pricey San Miguel de Allende, Cuernavaca and a few other places; all quite interesting, yet not 'touristy'. An interesting fact is that many who have moved to coastal locations, like PV, Manzanillo, Mazatlan, etc., soon sell and migrate to Lake Chapala, Guadalajara, etc. So, explore in depth.
If you will be driving your own car, no problem, just don't let a Mexican drive it without you in the car; that is illegal, even for a valet. However, if you are driving your host's car, be sure to have a copy of their INM documents, a letter of permission and have them put your names on their insurance policy as authorized drivers. This can keep you out of jail in the event of an accident, and keep the car from being impounded.


----------



## conklinwh

RV ******, you are good but sometimes you let your biases creep out. There is nothing that is necessarily "pricey" about San Miguel. Like about everyplace in Mexico it very much depends on your lifestyle. We are not beach people. My parents and brother have lived in SW Florida on the water for 30+ years, no thanks. Even the NC beach is too hot for us.
Not being beach folk, and not interested in living in Mexico City since I grew up in NYC, my choices were really the bajio (specifically Chapala area, Zacatecas, Guanajuato, San Miguel, San Luis Potosi, & Queretaro), Oaxaca City, & San Cristobal. We wanted a one day drive to the border, a historical city and a strong art background. We felt that San Miguel was obvious 1st choice to try extended rental and we never regretted the decision.


----------



## kcowan

If you want the coastal life without the tourists, there are several smaller towns such as Bucerias and Sayulita that have ex-pat commuities et an easy commute into PV. PV has a poulation of 275K. Our best friends live at a condo oceanfront in Nuevo Vallarta.

Here are some PV-specific forums:
Puerto Vallarta Message Board - Our Vallarta - Make it Your Home • Index page
The Puerto Vallarta Scene Forum
All Vallarta Message Board for Puerto Vallarta, Mexico Forums

There are also expat forums for Bucerias and Nayarit.


----------



## NORM123

FHBOY said:


> RVGRINGO - Once again we thank you and the other responders. I agree, no matter what, it does seem more desirable on many levels than retiring here in Baltimore (or the States for that matter). We enjoy walking in a neighborhood, so that is a plus. What we need to find out is where are the desirable moderately priced neighborhoods. We see pkaces to live on Calle 5th de Deciembre but have been told that next to a beautiful living space we can find hookers and vacant lots, so I think this trip in April is to clarify.
> 
> Are the areas like Nayarit have ex-pat enclaves and it looks like, even there, it is a short trip to "downtown" PV for entertainment. Am I correct?
> 
> The forum, and I am thankful for finding it, is really helping us out...so I am being very effusive with my praise for good reason.


rvgringo loves lake chapala and hates the humid beach areas. I've lived in PV since April, durung the summer it's very humid and it rains a lot but almost always at nite but it's probably no worse than Florida. Check out craigslist and" Banderas News" for rentals. I live in a 2bdr apt w/pool, gym, free 'net and cable t.v., 3 blks from beach in the "romantic zone" for $525 a mo. Good Luck:clap2:


----------

